# High Calcium and Lime requirements



## Big Boy Stan (Aug 27, 2020)

I got the soil test result for my back yard back and it looks like my levels are all pretty good. It does recommend adding 35# of calcitic limestone to help correct the PH of 5.94. My concern is that my calcium level is very high (3476#/A) and I am wondering if adding the lime would push this even higher. Do you think it is better to correct the PH even at the expense of even higher Ca?

Thanks,


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Extra calcium won't hurt. Do the lime they recommend.

No more P in this soil (eg no Milo). K is also good, so just focus on nitrogen with some maintenance applications of potassium.


----------



## Big Boy Stan (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks G.

I will focus on the nitrogen blitz and get the lime down in late october.


----------

